# Vintage Lens Tissue



## webestang64 (Feb 10, 2021)

Along with manuals and paper ads of photography and photo finishing, remember when you could get JUMBO prints or 4x6's.....oh so much bigger. Anyway, I have a small collection of vintage lens tissues. 
Here are my two favorites.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2021)

Super graphics.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 11, 2021)

Lol vintage


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 11, 2021)

I think I have a few of these from Nowell's Camera. This was my go to for everything photography related for many years, from cameras and asscessories to darkroom supplies, equipment and chemicals. If you needed it they had it. Also responsible in part for my long ties to Pentax. Mr. Nowell would sell you a Canon if he had to but he didn't want to. He retired and the new owners eventually succumbed to the change of times. Sad really as I spent many enjoyable hours in this store drooling over the merchandise (and giving up $$$$). Nowell's Camera Shop


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 11, 2021)

Back in the 90's I worked for Steve's Clayton Camera (1950's to 2006), Steve was one of the best guys to have as a boss, he was a friend as well, he passed a few years ago.  And everyday there were many photogs that hung out, looked at all the new gear, usually have a cup of coffee and conversed.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 12, 2021)

webestang64 said:


> Back in the 90's I worked for Steve's Clayton Camera (1950's to 2006), Steve was one of the best guys to have as a boss, he was a friend as well, he passed a few years ago.  And everyday there were many photogs that hung out, looked at all the new gear, usually have a cup of coffee and conversed.



I thought that name sounded familiar, I can't remember visiting it, but who knows. Cape Girardeau was only about two hours away. Sadly  Pozaric and Nowell have both passed away now. The amount of knowledge they had in photography was what brought people in to "hang out".  Even if you didn't buy anything that day, you left knowing more than you did going in.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 12, 2021)

I love stuff like this.  Just a step back in time.


----------

